
Synopsis – Open-Source Computational Cinematography - snooty
https://synopsis.video/
======
CarterRosenberg
Noticed this is now supported in VJ software VDMX,
[https://vdmx.vidvox.net/blog/synopsis-
beta-1](https://vdmx.vidvox.net/blog/synopsis-beta-1)

------
azinman2
Seems powerful, but I don’t really understand exactly what this is. Probably
industry specific. Could someone explain to a non film creator?

~~~
jmt_
From my minimal understanding, computational photography/cinematography is an
application of tools like GANs to various problems in video
editing/production. Can anyone confirm/elaborate?

------
RobLach
Certain merit!

